# Bath bombs?



## RBurnett

I have just read that u cant have bathbombs when pregnant!! Im worried cos u had a bath yesterday and used a bathbomb!

Does anyone else know about this?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i've never heard this.... and i had a bath a couple of weeks ago with a bath bomb...

to be honest im not worried at all

im sure you will be fine!


----------



## xdxxtx

You just shouldn't use anything fragrant or possibly irritating in a bath because it could cause infection. It usually takes way more than one use, but it isn't worth taking the chance, so don't use it again until after baby is born and your doctor gives you the "okay".


----------



## Wantabean

Never heard this before. I use them at LEAST once a week sometime upto 4 or 5 times lol xxx


----------



## ashlee23

i wouldnt worry unless its something your midwife or doc has told you to stay away from, i use them all the time xxx


----------



## tink30

ive been in ''LUSH'' baths all along.. i think it will be fine xx think its the salt , can cause dehydration.. drink plenty of water afterwards xx


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks, I stopped worrying now.wish we would get given something that says things not to do and use when pregnant!!


----------



## fairykate

It's utter rubbish. The only time you can't use anything in bath water is if your waters have gone or you're actually in labour, in case it goes inside and causes an infection. 

You can't have a really HOT bath as it raises your core body temperature and can damage the baby.

I've had a bath almost every single day of my pregnancy and have used all different sorts of things in them (mostly from Lush lol) and have been absolutely fine.


----------

